# 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

Was on the rollers back in October, people are always wondering about this stuff so here's the run down.
At the time of dyno:
Stock 2l 16v bottom end/head (133K)
Schrick 256s, TT cam [email protected]
Weber 45 DCOEs 
Cat back TT exhaust/borla muffler
[email protected]
[email protected]
A/F fluttering between 10.5-11.5:1
here's a video and a screenshot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTWhvsolsjU








I got 27mpg on this setup driving down to h20 in september.
Before winter, I switched to a TT race 4-1 header, and upped the idle jets to get rid of a slight, part throttle, hesitation. That seemed to open things up ALOT. Can't wait till spring to dial it in better. Maybe have a different head this summer. It sure is fun to drive:thumbup:


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

And it sure looks amazing.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (BMBLE B)*

Mind posting your jetting and choke size?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (mack73)*

Ooops sorry, meant to do that. Haven't touched them yet besides upping the idles (originally a 55f8)
36 chokes
145 mains
F16 emulsion
60f8 idles
I have the rest written down, brain fart


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

hell yea mike

thing sounds good and seems to be running real strong
u gonna represent the Canton gtg's this summer or what?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (CTCORRADOKID)*

indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dude... Beside turbo that has got to be the next best sound...
You pick up almost 15-20 whp if I remember correctly from your first run...
Can't wait to see it rolling through town this year


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (85roccoZ400)*

the cams gave me the pickup. haven't tried it with the header yet, we'll go this year together to make up for the first time. still need a wideband.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

Yeah then you can drop you A/F ratio back some to around 12.5-12 range and you can probably pick up some more HP... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_we'll go this year together to make up for the first time. 

Definitely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you still leaning towards the LC-1?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (85roccoZ400)*

that or the wideband commander


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (85roccoZ400)*

Ok now i really want it to be summer i miss that sound








when i rejeted last year it was like a hole new car. went from 30mm chokes to 37 and 205 air, #4 etubes, 165 main jets on my dells.2.0l, ported head, shrick 276* and proper valve springs.
If i don't drive it "to" hard it still will get 450k out of a tank of gas witch is what i was getting stock. with the 30mm chokes i got 560k out of one tank.Can't wait to hit the rollers this spring and do some more fine tuning








What gear do you guy's use for this? i used 4th in my old rocco right? wrong?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (impulse byer)*

I've done pulls in 3rd and 4th, 3rd gear gave the better numbers


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

But what will give accurate #'s?


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (impulse byer)*

wow why do those numbers suprise me as low?? I think there is alot of room for improvment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds sick though


_Modified by vwaddicct07 at 10:27 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (vwaddicct07)*

basically a stock motor tuned poorly? definitely room for improvement, a free flowing head must yeild some significant gains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifc


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Sounds great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

36 chokes
145 mains
F16 emulsion
60f8 idles
What *airs* are you running? I have a set that I'm trying to get right on an 8V. Idles great, but at about 6000, it starts fluttering. Falls on it's face big time.


_Modified by racevw112 at 6:44 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (racevw112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racevw112* »_36 chokes
145 mains
F16 emulsion
60f8 idles
What *airs* are you running? I have a set that I'm trying to get right on an 8V. Idles great, but at about 6000, it starts fluttering. Falls on it's face big time.

_Modified by racevw112 at 6:44 PM 3-2-2007_

Well i thought airs are +50 on the mains. When my car would flatten out or fall on its face it needed more fuel. try 155 main 205 air and see how it feels.make small changes at one time it make's it easier. I don't have wide band or anything just the butt dyno and all i did was get a set of jet drills and extra set of jets as well as a note pad to right down stuff like outside temp and jet size what etubes, air collectors and how it felt. you will feel it right away when you get close then drive it for a couple day and check the plugs to see how they look. i took a hole second of my 1/4 mile just in tuning the carbs and there's more there just need a little dyno time to get the rest and now i have a bigger header and mid-pipe.










_Modified by impulse byer at 5:42 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_
make small changes at one time it make's it easier. 
get a set of jet drills and extra set of jets as well 
a note pad to right down stuff like outside temp and jet size 
check the plugs to see how they look.


all good stuff, however to bring any kind of accuracy, a wideband or even an EGT guage is a must. The butt dyno and plug readings can only go so far. 
I'll be down the garage tomorrow and I'll check what air correctors and pump jets I had in there


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

i dont know what air corrector jets you are running but if it is just at about 6000 then that is what needs to be changed. on 45s with 36 chokes you ahould be able to get past 6500 so those arent the issue. i would drop down 10 on your air correctors so if you have 210 try 200s and so on until you find the right set. my 2.0 liter, 16 valve with alot of work, uses 155s and that is where it likes to run up top at about 12.5-1 ratio. good luck


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (candm)*

sounds strong man, me likey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (dreaminginboost)*

mike u owe me a new computer i just lost it on my key board


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_ 
I'll be down the garage tomorrow and I'll check what air correctors and pump jets I had in there









Did you get a chance to check?
Thanks all for the information.


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

Car sounds awesome! Now get 'er dialed in and bust open your piggie bank for some 268's or 276's








Garth


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_I've done pulls in 3rd and 4th, 3rd gear gave the better numbers

4th is usually the most accurate gear as its the closest 1:1 ratio. 3rd will always yield better numbers than 4th
either way, nice #s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (racevw112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racevw112* »_
Did you get a chance to check?
Thanks all for the information.

Sorry I went down there twice and forgot both times, just got sidetracked. I have it written down in a my notebook down there, I will get em--


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

can you do me a favor, and pull all the jets and emulsion tubes out and give me all the sizes. my buddy bought a used set of webers and it missing those items, so I need a base line to go off of. I built a 2.2l 16v, 15:1, with p&p head with schricks 272/276...


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_I built a 2.2l 16v, 15:1, with p&p head with schricks 272/276...

15:1:sly: Mine will be nothing near that even as a base, and is listed above


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (racevw112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racevw112* »_What *airs* are you running?

155 airs 
45 pump


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

That car sounds great. Hope I get a chance to see it this year. Mine is still apart, but that video should motivate me a little.


----------



## racevw112 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_
155 airs 
45 pump

Thanks!!!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

Looks good.
Sounds good.
Two thumbs up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (RoadRunner219)*

any updates on this car...i see you were going to install a TT header...how did that seem to help? any more dyno #s?
pics please
p.s. this is a cool video,,,good song,..and editing
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3k2aFwalLUU


_Modified by CHETVW007 at 3:08 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (CHETVW007)*

I do have the header in...seemed to open things up quite a bit up top. I've also been playing around with some jetting and it seems to be tearing harder, however, no new numbers yet. Maybe soon we'll see...


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (Mk2enthusiast)*

any new vids?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 16v Dyno video, 45 DCOEs (CHETVW007)*

nah sorry Chet, maybe over the summer just been busy lately b/t work and school.


----------

